# Tren Ace ED/EOD?



## nby (Apr 23, 2012)

Opinions? More sides EOD than ED? Min. pin sites for ED?
Does ED pinning kick in faster than EOD pinning?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 23, 2012)

the acetate ester should be pinned ED imo, to provide the user with the most stable levels


----------



## nby (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah I guess it does if you look at the half life. Just that I don't feel like becoming a pin cushion and I hear some people do fine on EOD.


----------



## dippa66 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm gonna do EOD, but subQ.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 23, 2012)

EOD is fine.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 23, 2012)

SD just can't go through a whole day without putting some tren in his ass









really though ED is best, minimizes sides. Preload some insulin pins and it's easyy


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 23, 2012)

ED is optimal, EOD works as well of course.


if you really don't like needles.. why do you do steroids?


----------



## colochine (Apr 23, 2012)

Instead of sub-Q try intraocular!! 

#GICH


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 23, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> ED is optimal, EOD works as well of course.
> 
> 
> if you really don't like needles.. why do you do steroids?



I think it's very safe to say many people who do steroids aren't fans of needles. I know many pros who don't enjoy the daily injection... I mean... Why would you?


----------



## nby (Apr 23, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> ED is optimal, EOD works as well of course.
> 
> 
> if you really don't like needles.. why do you do steroids?



You like needles? I can cope with EOD as there are some sites I'm just not content to pin in. 
I guess if EOD is too much I'll switch to ED anyway


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 23, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> ED is optimal, EOD works as well of course.
> 
> 
> if you really don't like needles.. why do you do steroids?




i fickin hate needles bro. the only down side to the cycles for me in pinning and stopping lol. this cycle will have test p and mast p in it for me so i will be pinning oed.... this is going to be fun =0

as to the OP, OED or ED its really up 2 u


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 23, 2012)

once you start using slin pins it's a whole different story, they don't feel like anything honestly


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 23, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> once you start using slin pins it's a whole different story, they don't feel like anything honestly



ive been told, maybe ill order some and try them out. i planned on running a test E cycle and then switched 2 p last min so i have all these big ass needles for 2 times a week injects instead of eod and ed


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 23, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> I think it's very safe to say many people who do steroids aren't fans of needles. I know many pros who don't enjoy the daily injection... I mean... Why would you?



because im a sick fuck


do they make slin pins with 1" needles?


----------



## lee111s (Apr 24, 2012)

I run mine EOD.


----------



## jimm (Apr 24, 2012)

slin pins ED no drama


----------



## FordFan (Apr 24, 2012)

Spin pins are great. I've run tren Ed and eod. I couldn't tell a big difference. I'm sure on paper ed is best.


----------



## .V. (Apr 24, 2012)

EOD is fine.  ED is better and even though you are pinning twice as often, you are using 1/2 as much oil.  More frequent, less painful injections with ED than with EOD.  Less frequent, more painful with EOD than with ED.

To each his own, personal preference.


----------



## Lang (Apr 24, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> I think it's very safe to say many people who do steroids aren't fans of needles. I know many pros who don't enjoy the daily injection... I mean... Why would you?




*"I DO! But I'm one of the sicker ones!!!!!!!"*


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Apr 24, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> *SD just can't go through a whole day without putting some tren in his ass
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SD posting @2am trensomnia perhaps?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> really though ED is best, minimizes sides. Preload some insulin pins and it's easyy



Using the slin pin method you dont feel like a goddam pin cushion, and your not generating the same amount of scar tissue. 

I pin areas like Bis, tris, traps (a few times), pecs - which are generally leaner and virgin pinning territory.


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Using the slin pin method you dont feel like a goddam pin cushion, and your not generating the same amount of scar tissue.
> 
> I pin areas like Bis, tris, traps (a few times), pecs - which are generally leaner and virgin pinning territory.



What are these lies you speak? You know not where the gym be....


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 24, 2012)

JUSTRIGHT said:


> SD posting @2am trensomnia perhaps?





are you watchin me???


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Using the slin pin method you dont feel like a goddam pin cushion, and your not generating the same amount of scar tissue.
> 
> I pin areas like Bis, tris, traps (a few times), pecs - which are generally leaner and virgin pinning territory.




Yeah, I plan on doing ED injections when I run tren this summer and I was wondering where everybody shoots using slins.  Thanks!


----------



## suprfast (Apr 24, 2012)

I like needles...

The big ass needle they use to donate blood...Now thats a needle.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 24, 2012)

I hate needles and pinning EOD.. IMO w/ tren, it's safe EOD..But tren does fall off quick- so if you pin ED, use correct mgs


----------



## machinist9 (Apr 24, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> I think it's very safe to say many people who do steroids aren't fans of needles. I know many pros who don't enjoy the daily injection... I mean... Why would you?



I love pinning.can't wait to try tren.going the ed route when I do it.you the man SD.


----------



## Hell (Apr 24, 2012)

I do EOD until I get up to 100mg a day, then i switch to ed with slin pins.


----------



## nby (Apr 24, 2012)

*150mg EOD*






*75mg ED
*


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2012)

Great graphs! Interesting to see it takes a good week to return to baseline.


----------



## teezhay (Apr 26, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> once you start using slin pins it's a whole different story, they don't feel like anything honestly



How in the hell do you use slin pins for oil? I already have to press the plunger with a fairly significant measure of pressure just to fit oil through a 23 gauge.



nby said:


> You like needles? I can cope with EOD as there are some sites I'm just not content to pin in.
> I guess if EOD is too much I'll switch to ED anyway



I don't necessarily "like needles" as much as I love the ritual of it. I don't know if others here can relate, but it's always an exciting build-up to which I look forward.


----------



## nby (Apr 26, 2012)

teezhay said:


> I don't necessarily "like needles" as much as I love the ritual of it. I don't know if others here can relate, but it's always an exciting build-up to which I look forward.



I guess the idea of gains is attractive and there is a certain thrill to pinning. I've started EOD with delts/quads and it works fine like this. Two different spots in quads to avoid unnecessary scar tissue and delts is new and painless with a 25g 5/8 so


----------



## Lang (Apr 26, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> once you start using slin pins it's a whole different story, they don't feel like anything honestly



So can I use a slin pin and stick Tren A, what about Test E?


----------



## suprfast (Apr 26, 2012)

Lang said:


> So can I use a slin pin and stick Tren A, what about Test E?



If you are lean enough you can pin just about any gear you want with a slin.  Most people don't slin enan because it would require multiple slins just to get a decent dose.  Now if you are cruising, slin pin away.  I for one, LOVE slin pinning.


----------



## Lang (Apr 26, 2012)

suprfast said:


> If you are lean enough you can pin just about any gear you want with a slin.  Most people don't slin enan because it would require multiple slins just to get a decent dose.  Now if you are cruising, slin pin away.  I for one, LOVE slin pinning.



How are you getting the gear into the barrel?


----------



## suprfast (Apr 26, 2012)

back load with a larger pin.  When all is done you have a weeks worth that should look like this.  Prop and tren


----------



## suprfast (Apr 26, 2012)

teezhay said:


> How in the hell do you use slin pins for oil? I already have to press the plunger with a fairly significant measure of pressure just to fit oil through a 23 gauge.
> 
> *The physics behind this would be too hard to explain in a forum posting(im sure someone can google it).  The plunger is smaller which allows more pressure over a smaller surface area.  It flows out like melted butter on popcorn.  *
> 
> I don't necessarily "like needles" as much as I love the ritual of it. I don't know if others here can relate, but it's always an exciting build-up to which I look forward.



See bold


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 27, 2012)

^^^
But the needle is smaller too


----------



## suprfast (Apr 27, 2012)

You can argue it doesn't work, we are telling you it does.  The needle size is relevant to the pressure...ooh never mind, just do it.


----------



## Lang (Apr 27, 2012)

suprfast said:


> See bold



I've recently started pinning my delts and on the third and fourth pin my shoulder turned black and blue! Itreally sucks, I can't walk around looking like am now, this means I have to stick to my glute. Does the slin pin prevent busing of the muscle so I possibly could pin delts again after they are healed?


----------



## teezhay (Apr 27, 2012)

suprfast said:


> You can argue it doesn't work, we are telling you it does.  The needle size is relevant to the pressure...ooh never mind, just do it.



I understand a smaller plunger results in a thinner distribution of force you apply as you push the plunger in, but I've always been told oil just won't fit through anything much smaller than a 25 gauge. 

Now that I think about it, though, if oil can "fit" through a 23 gauge, why wouldn't it "fit" through an insulin needle? It does sound sort of "broscience"-ish now that I think about it.



nby said:


> I guess the idea of gains is attractive and there is a certain thrill to pinning. I've started EOD with delts/quads and it works fine like this. Two different spots in quads to avoid unnecessary scar tissue and delts is new and painless with a 25g 5/8 so



Man, I actually really like the process, not just the end result. I'll be doing all short esters on my next cycle just because I get restless if I haven't pinned in a couple days.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 27, 2012)

teezhay said:


> I understand a smaller plunger results in a thinner distribution of force you apply as you push the plunger in, but I've always been told oil just won't fit through anything much smaller than a 25 gauge.
> 
> Now that I think about it, though, if oil can "fit" through a 23 gauge, why wouldn't it "fit" through an insulin needle? It does sound sort of "broscience"-ish now that I think about it.
> 
> ...



I tested the theory myself and bought some 29g half inch pins for my 3cc syringe body.  No go at all.  No matter how hard i pushed it wasn't budging.  With 3cc pins it's safe to say 25g is the smallest.  With slins you can do 29g no problem.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 9, 2012)

Lang said:


> I've recently started pinning my delts and on the third and fourth pin my shoulder turned black and blue! Itreally sucks, I can't walk around looking like am now, this means I have to stick to my glute. Does the slin pin prevent busing of the muscle so I possibly could pin delts again after they are healed?



Yea, slins can still bruise...View attachment 44977


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 9, 2012)

*


----------

